# Puppies Due October 1st (CAN SHIP)



## 2wFarm (Jul 16, 2012)

:baby: Maremma Puppies due October 1st, 2013 :boy:

Hi everyone, wanted to let you know Sophia is expecting approx. 6-9 puppies. We aretaking deposits.
As of 8/29/13 three are reserved. We can ship airfreight or delivery drive.

Visit the webpage showing photos, etc:
http://2winksalpines.weebly.com/pups--lgd.html

We would possibly consider trading a pup for PB French Alpine, equal value trade.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Way too cute!


----------



## 2wFarm (Jul 16, 2012)

TY, Karen ....are you SURE 3 dogs is enough for your place:whatgoat:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

With the way things have been going lately, YES!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

you have some great dogs! would love one some day.....


----------



## 2wFarm (Jul 16, 2012)

nchen7 said:


> you have some great dogs! would love one some day.....


TY for your compliment, we have been really blessed. Maremmas are special...you'd really be happy when you get one someday. Do you have Maremma breeders in that part of the world?


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

haha! no lgd's here! but i'm moving back to Canada next year, and restarting a herd there in a few years. so for now, i'm learning all I can about them.


----------

